# Pregnant Staffy



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

My Staffy bitch (Tess) is 6 weeks pregnant, she is nealy 3 years old and the proud to be father (Troy) is nealy 2 years old.
We was going to get Tess spade (get her done) because everybody says with female dogs its best to breed them once or have them spade because it reduces the risk of womb cancer..... being a male myself i realy didnt want Troy castrated! 
Anyway Tess is a wonderful, loving family dog, trust worthy, never on the lead when i take them for walks or leave them outside a shop so i wanted to share her nature through her pups with other people.
I know there is alot of staffys in kennels at the moment but i know and knew i have got 3 garranteed homes already who are my relatives, plus if she has a white pup we are going to keep it.
If you have bred staffys yourself or have any tips, hints or advice to share i would be very gratefull to hear them.







taken last night







Tess as a pup







Troy as a pup


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Nothing helpful to say, but those are gorgeous pictures! :flrt:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Its still not too late to get her neutered.... And who ever told you that they should have a litter before you spay them is very wrong. They may tell you to let them have their first season... but that doesnt mean they should get pregnant and have puppies... thats two different things. You say you have 3 potential homes right? They have alot more pups than three... and I dont want to be horrible but most will probably end up in shelters and put to sleep before they are 5years old as thats the truth unfortunatly with staffs and its not responsible at all to breed them in this current situation there is with staffs all around the UK being homeless through people over breeding the breed.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to echo Robstaines words about not having a litter before spaying.Spaying removes the womb,no chance of a cancer in something that's gone.It is very poor advice that you have been given.What if it's a litter of bitches and the new owners all have the same idea?That said,I think it would take a very hard heart to neuter at 6 weeks gone.Fingers crossed for a litter of 3 males to fill your homes.


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

agree strongly with above two posts,but could not agree with spaying a bitch who was 6 weeks pregnant regards


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Poor thing and poor puppies.
Another litter of poor staffies most of whom will end up in rescue or pts before they are a couple of yrs old. 
So sad that people still breed staffies with the huge problems staffies face right now.
Shame on you


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I can only eco whats been said. You have been incredibly irresponsible. Shame on you :sad:


----------



## Lala1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Although I am a Staffy lover I can only echo what has been said above. Also I must say that your girl might have a great tempremant etc but that does not mean it will be passed onto the pups. It is not something that is hereditary and each pup will be completely individual despite having the same parents. I really hope you do find homes for all of the pups and with three homes you are probably about a third of the way there.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Phone dogs trust and get yourself some free neutering vouchers !

Have you dog done lessens the risk of him getting testicular cancer.

That is all im going to say because i will get carried away will end up getting banned from this forum.


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm going to wish you luck with your pups and hope that they do all manage to find loving pet homes. I honestly wouldnt advise keeping one from the litter as you already have one of each sex unless of course you plan to have them all neutered ?? I really do think you should reconsider and have your boy castrated ASAP, as it is very likely your poor girl will be pregnant on every season. Now that he has been used it will be very difficult (and a complete nightmare) to keep them apart when she is in season. It really is a very straightforward op for the boys and he won't hate you for it :lol2:

Please make sure the pups are tattooed before they leave you as that way you will be kept on record as the breeder and be called to collect them if they do end up in kennels at any stage :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

The Mayhew Animal Home neuters bull breeds for free, males and females, pure breeds or cross breeds as long as they have bull breed in them they can get done for free they will not ask for any proof of anything like benefits as anyone is entitled to it no matter how much you earn and no matter how far you live so ANYONE can get their dogs done.

Google them.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

I agree completely with whats been said BUT its done now and the only advice i can offer would be to have a good vet who can be on call during the birth of the puppies, its messy and tiring, read up on the procedures things that could go wrong. Make sure the bitch is on a decent diet so she isnt malnourished at any time, she certainly looks very healthy in the picture.

I've been involved with flatcoated retrievers during/after pregnancies but not staffys. I'm not sure how they are at giving birth in general or whether they tend to make good natural mothers? 

It's a lot of time and effort to rear healthy bouncy puppies, and it can be very rewarding at the same time, it's just unfortunate that you have chosen to breed your bitch at this time. Be prepared to end up holding on to a few of the pups that might not sell, and make sure you only sell the pups to responsible types. I believe in breeding pedigree dogs for a purpose, my boss breeds her flatcoats for showing, to continue certain lines or to better her lines. Too many people breed their pets to make money or because they think puppies are cute. i'm not saying thats why you've done it, you appear to have a passion for the breed but you'll be able to see why people have responded the way they have.

make sure you get all the details needed from their new owners ie addresses and contact numbers. I'd also recommend having the puppies microchipped before they leave for their new homes. You can have your own details put onto the microchips and then the new owners can transfer their details once they buy the pups.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

seriously what is it with blokes and this whole 'cant have him done' thing? really f:censor:s me off. iv met so many blokes with that attitude it makes me want to scream. could just be my experience but iv never met a woman who feels the same way about getting a bitch spayed. there his nads not yours for christs sake, get his chopped off and you wont suddenly start likeing pink, hating football and start fancying brad pitt. and you'l have a more chilled out dog.

only thing i can reccomened is getting ALL of them (even the 3 'homed' ones) microchipped before they go. that way should they end up in the pound they will at least have a chance of not being PTS after 7/10 days if nobody claims them. as i firmly believe you shouldnt breed anything you wouldnt be able to take back if the worst happens then this shouldnt be a problem.

puppies are unbelieveably cute but what most people dont seem to realise is that they grow into dogs who need exercise, stimulation, food and vet care. and that goes for every breed not just staffys.

are they KC registered with a good pedigree? as that seems to be the only type of pup with a chance of selling at the moment. a freind of mine was at a sale the other day and staff pups where being sold in the car park out of a box for £20 each, and even then the guy selling them ended up giving the last few away. it broke his heart and god knows hes not one for being tender-hearted.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Phone dogs trust and get yourself some free neutering vouchers !
> 
> Have you dog done lessens the risk of him getting testicular cancer.
> 
> That is all im going to say because i will get carried away will end up getting banned from this forum.


those three homes (if they do not let you down which is most likely based on the experiences of others) could easily have found one of 100s of staffies puppies in rescues across the country. 

I truly wish every staffy breeder could be sentenced to a day per dog they produce of holding the leads and paws of those staffies due to die that day as they take their final breaths.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Well said all irresponsible breeders should be made to go into shelters on PTS day and see how healthy happy dogs get put down because there arnt enough homes... and there they are going home having their bitches have puppies... its cruel to the puppies because we all know what the likely outcome is going to be for them all. Its bad enough with other breeds that people get cos they are cute and fluffy when they are small then they grow out of their nice puppy stage and people cant cope because they havent researched but for staffs is even worse as not only do they have a bad rep they are hyper and most are not greatwith dogs even if socialised.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

I THINK THIS THREAD NEEDS TO GO TO 'OFF TOPIC ALULT 18+'!!!!!!!!!!!! 
first of all.... i sed EVERYBODY says a female dog either needs to be neutured OR (notice i put the word OR like i did on my first post!) have a litter of pups to ruduce the risk of womb cancer!

people who want a pup off me:::::::
1. my auntie lost her border collie about 18 months ago and she said she'd defo have a pup if i bred mine because she loves mine so much!
2. my cousin had a staff from a rescue home but the dog was nasty with other dogs when he took it for a walk, he coudnt trust it with other people and his wife fell pregnant so he took it back.... he grew up with a staffy when he lived with his parents!!
3. my uncle had a rescue staff from a pound, he had it for about 8 years.... he died about 12 months ago and he's only just stopped greeving from his death.... HE WANTS A PUP FROM MY TESS!

both in Tess and Troys brothers and sisters there was white pups, Troys mother was white so 99% there will be a white pup SO THAT IS 4 PUPS SORTED AND GOING TO :censor: GOOD HOMES!!!!!!!!!!

this is Tess... she is small and my vet said she might only carry 1 or 2 pups


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

so all their siblings were bred from as well... great... wonder how many of them there are out there now.. just great.


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

good luck with the pups 
she is beautiful and looks realluy like 1 that i walk with a the common ( also called tess)


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I agree with what has already been said.

The pounds and rescues are overflowing with staffie types and its only getting worse. Lord knows how many are dying every week.

All I can say now is those pups best have your backing for the rest of there lives, and you best be able to take them back if things dont work out. And I hope they will all be neutered. Otherwise they will end up as another statistic. And you should terminate her pregnancy now.

Also please do not keep one of her pups, having the un neutered adults plus one of there pups will never work, especially when the pup hits maturity.
Unless of course you are home full time and have the space to keep them seperated if they do fall out, and if they do there will be no going back from that..

And very sadly this is why a breeding ban on bull breeds should be put into place, untill something more can be done about the sheer amount being churned out.

I still just dont understand why people continue to breed Staffies and Staffie types even now : /


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

robstaine said:


> so all their siblings were bred from as well... great... wonder how many of them there are out there now.. just great.


 all of them! my missus has a big family and my female regerly see's and plays with her bros and sisters! my girlfriends cousin done the same as us!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looked into it, weighed the pros and cons, i do know where your coming from but we are not all nob heads!

i started this thread to have more knowledge about when she is in labour! i thought i stressed that at the begining!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i'm no expert but like i said previously, i have been involved in two litters of puppies, if you want to you can PM and i'll help with the pregnancy/birth if i can.

everyone appears to have the same opinions here but whats done is done, the bitch is going to have puppies, i think it would be a lot more beneficial to the OP if we gave advice on the birth rather than just reminding him of the thousands of staffies that are PTS each week. He knows, you know, i know, just let it be...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

The OP said she was bred because she was told for her to have a litter before spayed therfore she/he didnt know better?

As for the other info i have no clue on bringing up pups or anything on birth.
If it was me i would have the dog spayed and give the abortion better for you, the dog and the pups.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> *seriously what is it with blokes and this whole 'cant have him done' thing? really f:censor:s me off. iv met so many blokes with that attitude it makes me want to scream*. could just be my experience but iv never met a woman who feels the same way about getting a bitch spayed. there his nads not yours for christs sake, get his chopped off and you wont suddenly start likeing pink, hating football and start fancying brad pitt. and you'l have a more chilled out dog.
> 
> only thing i can reccomened is getting ALL of them (even the 3 'homed' ones) microchipped before they go. that way should they end up in the pound they will at least have a chance of not being PTS after 7/10 days if nobody claims them. as i firmly believe you shouldnt breed anything you wouldnt be able to take back if the worst happens then this shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it! They remove the DOGS testicles, not the OWNERS!!! :bash:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

robstaine said:


> I dont see why he should be helped if he 'knows' that millions of staffs are getting PTS whilst he is still breeding... that to me sounds he doesnt give a hoot about where the pups end up.



But woudnt it be better us giving advice than not, otherwise they wil end up like thousands thats have been pts.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

He wants help in the birth part... not the looking after the pups when older... im sure seeing as hes got two adults staffs he knows what to feed, how much to expercies and so on.

I dont want to be mean to people but I really just dont understand why people do things like this, they have obviously never been down to the shelters... there are so many happy waggy tails and sad eyes looking back at you that get put down every day because there are not enough people to adopt them and here we are on another STAFFY post talking about BREEDING.... makes no sense....

I think the OP should go down to their local shelter and then decide whether he should go ahead with the pregnancy or not.. I really do think he will chance his mind as its been said before there are lots of staffs looking for homes.


If you tell your family and frieds who want one to look at the link below im sure they will find one they like... they dont need to have a dog especially bred for them while there are millions dying that could of easily taken that place.
And yes there are also pups in shelters as we have currently Alot of unwanted litters due to people thinking they could breed then realising they cant sell them so give them up.

If we were like many shelters out there all these dogs would only have 7 days to find a new home.... look how many pups would of been put down??? and you want to bring more into the world? 
most of these dogs are there through no falt of their own just irresponsible breeding and irresponsible people who buy from breeders who think the dog looks cute as a pup then it grows up and they cant handle it anymore so they discard it like a peice of rubbish on the streets and we are left to pick up the pieces...
The Mayhew Animal Home - Dogs


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Im starting to wis they did discounts for both being done : victory:
> 
> Im still restricting myself to what i say because i seriously could explode :whistling2:


 
I have been banned from many posts on here but I really cant help myself when it comes to breeding, I mean any person with sense would realise its wrong....


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

In a shelter i went to not to long ago there were no staffies but all mixed bred dogs nothing like staffies but much more like boxers, akitas, collies. Every type of dog is abandoned a day, The reason there is so many of them there is 'tough' scally wags that think they are 'hard' owning a dog breed like this and to fairly honest i have seen my fair share of soppy staffs so i really dont see why they own them maybe a massive dog i would see much threatening but staffs are small and ive had lovely experiences with them.
Its the owners that make them look bad it certainty isnt the dog poor things.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

there as so many around people are giving them away....leaving them tied to lamp posts and left....... why did you breed them? the homes your puppies are going to could of rescued other staff pups which would of stoped them from either being put down, or the other dogs who would go in the kennels to be re homed but they dont have any space so have to be PTS.....


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

such a shame but what's done is done & no matter how many time we say it, the pups wont be aborted. they're on their way here & there's nothing that can be done now.

the only responsible way forward, as i see it anyway others may not agree, is to have all the pups microchipped with your details and you keep the paperwork. that way if any of them end up in the pound, then you can be contacted to collect your dog. as far as i'm concerned, if you breed an animal then it's your's, you're resonsible for it, for the rest of it's life so if the new can't/wont keep it, you have to take it back. are you prepared to do this?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Dazla said:


> I THINK THIS THREAD NEEDS TO GO TO 'OFF TOPIC ALULT 18+'!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first of all.... i sed EVERYBODY says a female dog either needs to be neutured OR (notice i put the word OR like i did on my first post!) have a litter of pups to ruduce the risk of womb cancer!
> 
> people who want a pup off me:::::::
> ...


 
1 or two pups... well i hope so for the puppies and shelter dogs...... but they can have 8!!!


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dazla said:


> all of them! my missus has a big family and my female regerly see's and plays with her bros and sisters! my girlfriends cousin done the same as us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


if all the siblings have had pups why have you not gone to them for advice on birth and rearing of pups,also being small dose not mean a small litter,i have known chihauhua dogs who have had 5 pups,then again you might think you could home some of the pups by coming on here regards


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

giant snail said:


> 1 or two pups... well i hope so for the puppies and shelter dogs...... but they can have 8!!!


Even if they are small staffies, you see terriers have large litters im sure a staff can lol

My mums dog was small and had 5 pup (she got caught on first heat) by next doors dog a staff which had got into our back garden threw next door.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I really cannot imagine any good vet ever saying small size means she will only have a small litter...but then maybe you have only heard what you want to hear, Im sure if you had ever actually discussed this with a vet they would have told you what utter and massively complete bollocks it is that a bitch needs to have a litter.

What is said here is true, a small dog means nothing litter size wise except a large increased risk of complications due to her small size and possible large size of her puppies so all the less reason she should have been bred from. 

I guess this could result in a smaller litter where only a few survive...but then equal chances the girl you claim to love would not survive that situation.

My advice for whelping is save your money and keep that vet on speed dial.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

while i agree with what everyone says (and at the moment trying to pursuade one of the mums at school to not breed her staff) it is done now. having a go wont change a thing but to make the OP go away then if there are any complications he wont have a clue what to do. 

OP if there are complications, it can be very expensive so please try and save some money to put towards the vet bill or at least speak to parents relatives or whoever about the possibility of borrowing money should the need arise.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes whilst it is true that this litter has happened as it is unlikely he cares about his bitch enough to abort, the fact still remains this may possibly go ok, possibly the bitch will not die, possibly he will not need vet care....and then the moron will do it again, and other morons will do it.

Like saying to a pet store I screwed up and killed the last pet I had, and them saying "ah well, whats done is done, try better next time" and giving you another chance

This isnt the end of the story, it is just the beginning.


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

You have been given very, very poor advice regarding speying. Speying eliminates the chance of womb cancer by removing the womb (no womb - no womb cancer - simples), pregnancy doesn't. If you're planning on getting her speyed after this litter (which you should do) then the womb is removed so what was the point of the pregnancy? (other than trying to make money off the pups). Leaving her entire, even if you are responsible and don't breed from her again, leaves her at risk of uterine infections (pyometra) and mammary tumours along with uterine tumours. Speying her before her first season gives her a 0.1% chance of ever getting mammary cancer, the risk of her developing mammary cancer later in life increases with every season she has.

Not wanting to get your male dog done because you're a man is utter, utter rubbish. Speying your female is a much much bigger op than neutering your male, more painful, takes longer to perform, has a higher risk of complications and takes longer to recover from (although it should be pointed out that these statements are relative to the castrate and should not be taken as a reason not to spey!) and yet just because it's a girl dog you have no issues? Grow up, no-one's touching your balls!

In terms of the pups, as said being small doesn't always mean a small litter, staffs tend to have quite a lot of pups. But you may be lucky and only have a few. Being small may mean a higher risk of complications such as a pup getting stuck, particularly if the male was bigger, so make you you have the funds available for a caesarian if necessary. Also s*d's law dictates a dog will give birth or need medical attention at the most inconvienient times, make sure you have the out of hours number for your vet and know where to take her out of hours, and have the extra funds available for an out of hours caesarian! Make sure she passes all the afterbirths. Make sure you have a whelping box set up so she can settle down and birth and bond with the pups in peace. Be prepared for a lot of chaos as the pups get bigger and find their feet (and a lot of poo over the floor!). Pups are a lot of work, much more than people realise. But have fun with them!!!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

from experience i always thought that a low number of babies in an animal that can have many (if that makes sense) tends to result in more complications in birth, often resulting in the death of the mother or in emergancy c-sections, as the babies can be larger than average.

if this applies to dogs i dont know as all my experience of intervening in births is limited to livestock, just last week a freind lost his best breeding pig due to her having 2 normal sized piglets and one massive one.

if this is the case then you need a out of hours vet on standby just incase, as unless your very very very experienced (and having a relative whos bred dogs before dosent count as experienced - im talking a lifetime of assisting in problem births) then stay the hell away from the dog and call in the vet. if you try to improvise then its very likely you will kill your dog.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Right everybody I think he gets the fact that breeding isn't the way forward and to be quite honest.. I agree 110 with this. But as others have allready said multiple times- its done now.

I totally agree and feel extremely strongly about staffies in rescue centres and whoever gave you this nonsense about spaying after a litter is clearly an idiot.. but at the end of the day whats done is done and I think what you should concentrate on is getting your bitch through this as comfortably and calmly as possible. Fingers crossed there is no complications in the birth and pups are healthy and happy. What I really would recommend is getting your bitch spayed asap after the birth. The statistics of staffies getting PTS yearly are just sickening and you don't want your pups to be part of these numbers, so PLEASE for the sake of the breed, SPAY SPAY SPAY! and don't forget to advise your puppies new mummies & daddies to spay and neuter also to prevent something like this happening again. ;/ 

Also if you go on sites such as Gumtree you will see the sheer amount of sbt pups for sale atm and they aren't going anywhere at all, so try and get at least eight people that are interested in the pups before they are born, that means if theres only six or four or whatever, you'll still have people on a sort of 'reserve' list, just in case 

I don't have a clue about dog breeding but what I do know is my auntie was given a staffie a few years back that her neighbour no longer wanted, three weeks later my auntie found out the bitch was pregnant and had to prepare for a pregnancy, 'Scooby' was very small and almost died giving birth, with one out of FIVE pups surviving, three were still born and the other wee boy didn't make it through the night. From this experience it has put me off breeding totally and I'd never personally risk it with my dog, especially a small dog due to this as it just proves the complications that can arise. 

As I've allready said good luck and don't forget to post pics when pups arrive, and please just think of the staffies all in the rescue centres getting PTS each year and spay / neuter mum & dad, its for their health also.


BTW
not wanting to start fights or anything, but come on guys, moaning at the OP isn't going to ever make things better, the bitch is pregnant and its going to happen wether you dissagree or not. Nagging on at him isn't going to help at all in fact its going to turn him away and not ask any questions due to everyone jumping at his throat. He has made a mistake (of course!) but it has happened now, this happens waaaay to much on this forum- people just need to learn to chill out and at least try to be nice and help after all we all make mistakes and thats why we're here.. to learn and obtain info from more experienced people. I personally dissagree with breeding totally, but we are helpless in this situation- what we CAN do is try to provide a bit of support and guidance to the OP for the benefit and sake of the mum and pups.

Sorry :blush: Brooke x


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i agree with you brooke, but its so f:censor:g frustrateing. i hate seeing the ads that start: staffy pups £200. then the price drops and drops and drops until its free to good home. iv seen what can happen when that dosent work and with rescues starting to turn away staffys its happening more and more. the pups arnt asking to be born, most are brought into the world because there so called breeders can see pound signs. in this case the OP appears to have been given extremely bad information in conjunction with a very outdated view of castration, whats done is done but with the state of the staffy breed as it is it would be nothing short of irresponsible for more breeding to be condoned.

i am aware that i have come across as harsh in this and my previous post's on this thread and that is not usually my style, but i cannot help but feel sorry for these pups and every staffy and staffy cross being pts every day for no other reason than theres too many of them. life isnt fair an all that.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

robbie2 said:


> if all the siblings have had pups why have you not gone to them for advice on birth and rearing of pups,also being small dose not mean a small litter,i have known chihauhua dogs who have had 5 pups,then again you might think you could home some of the pups by coming on here regards


He didn't actually say the 'siblings' had been bred from, in his defence, he said some of the siblings on both the dog and bitches sides were white!

I agree that breeding staffs is not acceptable to the general public 'dog lover' at the moment but please there is no need to 'bash' the poor guy.
You can see in the photograph he loves that little dog.

He may have been given incorrect advice but as has been said 'it is done now'. To be honest I would no more spey at this term of pregnancy than have the bitch and dog PTS for the breed they are, many people think all staffs should be PTS, so why should he terminate the pregnancy at this late stage?

I'd say tehre are more than 1-2 pups in there but not a huge litter.

I'm sure he, and his family, will do the best they can to find excellent homes.
To be honest i is no more difficult to find genuine homes for unregistered staff 'types' nowadays than it is to find them for a staff costing £600!

Afterall a lot of those found in pounds will have been from these 'fanatastic' staffy lines that were on the go a few years ago costing extortionate amounts of money!

What I will say is the OP should have maybe looked into whelping before mating the two dogs but it's done now and he has 2 weeks to find out how to go about aiding her, or finding someone who will help him, if she requires it.
I would like to think she will whelp without interference and have a lovely healthy 'small' litter.

Let us know how she/you get on please.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

what saxon said.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

*Sigh* :|


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i'm not adding my thoughts as to the breeding of staffies etc but there is an article in today's Daily Express all about this very subject.. 
Fulldouble page spread all about abandoned staffies.
it says in the article that 43% of all abandoned dogs are staffies...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

there are many staffy pups in rescue as well, u n the 3 other family members could have rehomed from rescue. u could have saved 4 dogs lifes n given them good homes that they probably have never known n would love u so much for it, but instead u are adding 2 the problem.

my 2 boys know i saved them n u can tell they love me n my family so much for it. i want another dog n i am on the look out for an older rescue dog the love they give u back is so much more n means so much than just getting a dog from a pup. 

n what u said about getting ur male dog done is rubbish, he will be happier without them n there is also no risk of cancer then.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> i'm not adding my thoughts as to the breeding of staffies etc but there is an article in today's Daily Express all about this very subject..
> Fulldouble page spread all about abandoned staffies.
> it says in the article that 43% of all abandoned dogs are staffies...


 
Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Express Yourself :: The Staffordshire bull terrier: our most ‘misunderstood’ dog


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Express Yourself :: The Staffordshire bull terrier: our most ‘misunderstood’ dog


still the google queen i see :no1:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Look at this..... and you still want to breed more?

Pound 3 - K9 Search UK


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Lover said:


> In a shelter i went to not to long ago there were no staffies but all mixed bred dogs nothing like staffies but much more like boxers, akitas, collies. Every type of dog is abandoned a day, The reason there is so many of them there is 'tough' scally wags that think they are 'hard' owning a dog breed like this and to fairly honest i have seen my fair share of soppy staffs so i really dont see why they own them maybe a massive dog i would see much threatening but staffs are small and ive had lovely experiences with them.
> Its the owners that make them look bad it certainty isnt the dog poor things.


The rescues that dont have staffies in are the ones turning them away or putting them down. Having seen someone close to me trying to find a rescue space for a staffie recently, I can assure you that there are far too many needing homes, so many so that now pounds are resorting to putting them to sleep rather than sending them to the rescues. The Dog's Trust have started refusing them places too.



Lenor said:


> You have been given very, very poor advice regarding speying. Speying eliminates the chance of womb cancer by removing the womb (no womb - no womb cancer - simples), pregnancy doesn't.


I find it very very hard to believe that a vet would say this at all, and I think it's more likely the OP hadn't had this advice at all and just thought he'd make up a good excuse. Epic fail there - how you can have cancer in a womb that's been removed I dont know - doh!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I agree with Lisa.

I worked placing pound dogs in rescues for quite a while.
So I am very aware of those rescues that will take Staffies, that will only take a certain number of Staffies at any one time, that wont take any Staffies, and ones that will only take them if they are totally dog friendly.

Some people think rescues have to take every breed of dog offered to them. Well they don't. I know a chain of rescues that have a list of breeds they will not take (AM Bull dogs being one of them). Another chain will only take dog friendly dogs that can pair up (which in my opinion is a dangerious game, I personally would not pair dogs up in kennels) and they too will sometimes not take certain breeds. And if you send them a dog that turns out not to be 100% with other dogs they will offer it to you back or PTS.

So if you see a rescue with no BB's its because they wont take them, not because there arent any, because trust me, the country is overflowing with them.

When I first started placing dogs a handfull of rescues would take more difficult bull breeds from us, some had been abused, neglected and needed work, now those rescues can't take problem BB's because there are so many of them with no problems needing somewhere to go. So the ones who have had the roughest time of it and need to know kindness and love arent getting it. Because there is no room for them, so they are dying, lonely, in a pound, not knowing human kindness, because of us and our need to breed dogs for money.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

The rescue place I work pairs dogs up after assessing them and I think its a great idea as being in kennels is hard enough let alone being stuck in a kennel for most of the day on your own. At least the dogs that are dog friendly can have company whilst they are with us, and I see a massive difference they are happier and it can calm some of them down and lessons the barking as they are occupied with playing with each other rather than barking for attention.

I know that some places keep them separete even if they are dog friendly which I think is unfair on the dogs as they can hear and some can see other dogs and they cant play with them.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Yes after assessing them, but not straight off of the van, which is what they do. Hence if a dog reacts badly when being taken off the van they wont take it.

Plus I feel The Mayhew have a good set up, good staff and understand there dogs, they put the time into them. Unlike some who just like being famous and asking for money..lol less said the better.
I did use to send dogs to the Mayhew via Lisa a few years back : )


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

ah ok lol I think I know what places you mean but I wont name.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive worked in a pound for past 4 years ( until it was closed down begining of this year. )

Its hard enough trying to find a rescue space for one staffie which was never the case for me ive had number of upto 15 staffies/staffy type to find spaces for in less than 7 days and you have to expect losses as you cant save them all but to have to choose which ones you spend more time trying to save and which one you know will be the hardest to fine places is the most horrible thing in the world to have to do.

But with the help of some great people we always managed to get dogs out last year we managed to get over 200 out witht he majority being staffies.

Dogs trust in Leeds have in the past taken staffies but this was only once in a blue moon, you have to go searching for the smaller rescues that are willing to give dogs chances.


Sorry a little off topic there.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i hope ur a good owner and if you cant find all puppies home get they spayed or neutered before finding more homes or at least keep them so they dont get passed on.
i got a yorkie x and a boxer x both year and under and one male and female i just got them done and i feel so good knowing that i removed a option of having more unwanted dogs out there.
but if u care about the parents u need to care for the puppies i dont know how to raise puppies coz i wouldnt want to bring more in this world to many already without homes.
if i was u write a contract to say the pups will come back to you if the person can no longer care for them or want them. and u should keep them coz i got a bad feeling they will end up pts.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

This is an incredibly emotional subject for a lot of dog lovers but PLEASE remain calm and polite in your posts.

A lot of this thread is constructive and informative but a lot of it is abusive toward the OP which doesn't achieve anything.

The photos posted show some healthy, well cared for staffs so the OP is clearly not some monster who is puppy farming and some thought has been put into homes for the pups.

Maybe some friendly advice and explanations of anti staffy breeding views would go a lot further than getting upset. 

This thread will be cleaned.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Id like to ask why you chose to breed her rather than have her spayed? Surely you know the amount out there already needing homes?

Goodluck with her and the pups, she is lovely.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not antibreeding, when there's a purpose for it, and a need for it. But with so many staffies being killed every day, there is no need for even the most reputable breeders to be churning out so many litters.

Unless your dog is the pinnacle of it's breed (either in work or show), there's no need to breed it at all. Most dogs even with papers aren't breeding quality - that sounds cold but they're wonderful pets still!). Bitches dont need a litter before they're spayed, in fact the more seasons they're allowed and litters they raise, the higher the risks of mammary cancer - and you cant prevent that in any other way than spaying early, or remove those without a mammary strip (much more painful op than a spay), even then it's often too late.

I watched a puppy mill dog lose her life to mammary cancer in the caring hands of her rescuer, my sister. I would never spay later than as soon as it's safe after the first season.

I do wish the OP luck in finding them homes - but as someone else has already said, you need to get them tattooed or chipped to yourself, so if they end up in a rescue you can take them back at any point in their life, and they're not taking up spaces from needy dogs.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm not antibreeding, when there's a purpose for it, and a need for it. But with so many staffies being killed every day, there is no need for even the most reputable breeders to be churning out so many litters.
> 
> Unless your dog is the pinnacle of it's breed (either in work or show), there's no need to breed it at all. Most dogs even with papers aren't breeding quality - that sounds cold but they're wonderful pets still!). Bitches dont need a litter before they're spayed, in fact the more seasons they're allowed and litters they raise, the higher the risks of mammary cancer - and you cant prevent that in any other way than spaying early, or remove those without a mammary strip (much more painful op than a spay), even then it's often too late.
> 
> ...


 

Good post: victory:


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

ok, so ive made a few ememys because of what ive done and im sorry if ive upset people. like ive said i have 3 defernate homes for the pups and maybe 4 if she has a white pup, i dont sociolise with any riff raff or down and outs so i can assure you all that remaining pups (if any) will go to genuine respectable people.
And im not just some scum breeding her after quick cash as my dogs are well looked after, very fit and healthy, well trained off the lead on walks and play with other dogs alot, ive taken them hill walking and mountain climbing alot because im a regular camper and forever in the yorkshire dales climbing the 3 peaks.

Anyway had a problem about 2 hours ago, my bitch had lots of yellow discharge come out of her, mostly liquid but some was sticky gunge and there was a tiny speck of blood.... at first i fought it was Pyometra so i phoned my vets instantly, the receptionist put me through to the nurse and she said pregnant dogs cant get Pyometra, ive got an appointment tomorrow afternoon to have her checked out and she said as long as shes eating and drinking she is ok. it got me realy worried and shakey because i class my Tess as my daughter.
She is 45 days pregnant now.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

puppies can die in the womb and cause nasty infections though so keep aware.It's a good idea to buy a digital thermometer from the chemist and take your bitches temperature daily(up the bum,put a bit of vaseline to help it along)If you take it every day and know her normal temp you would be alerted to infection by a raised temp.Also just before giving birth her temp will drop and if you have been taking temp daily and it drops by around a degree you will know that she will start labour within 48hrs.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

just what the world needs is more staffy puppies  and why do still people still believe in one litter before the spayed? and why oh why do people breed without doing the reserch first *sigh*


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> just what the world needs is more staffy puppies  and why do still people still believe in one litter before the spayed? and why oh why do people breed without doing the reserch first *sigh*


 have reserched, and for the 4th time spayed OR have a litter, not have a litter then be spayed!


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> just what the world needs is more staffy puppies  and why do still people still believe in one litter before the spayed? and why oh why do people breed without doing the reserch first *sigh*


 i wanted to hear about peoples experiences or any problems theyve encounterd during the pregnancy or birth so i can have more undersanding and knowledge


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Dazla said:


> We was going to get Tess spade (get her done) because everybody says with female dogs its best to breed them once or have them spade because it reduces the risk of womb cancer..... being a male myself i realy didnt want Troy castrated!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^that says different!! if you had done your research you would have seen how many stafs are in kennels or been PTS you wouldn't be breeding her


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

(Not sure if it's been mentioned already)

The 'let them have one season as it's good for them' is just an old wives tale. However, all bitches SHOULD be spayed by the time they're about 5 as older bitches are at a higher risk of mammary tumours and an unspayed bitch is always at risk of pyometra (which is a horrible infection to see, trust me I've seen it).

If you're not planning on breeding from her again (it can be very costly after all) then I would have her spayed after this litter. I believe it's after they've stopped lactating they can be spayed. When the pups are born, make sure you keep dad well away as mums can be extremely territorial and protective of the whelping box, even the most lovely of girls can turn into snarling beasties.

If it's your first ever litter, enjoy it! Rearing a puppy litter is an amazing experience. Enjoy it whilst you can and take lots of photos!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

there are lots of possible complications which you may encounter, if the bitch is healthy you should have less problems,

i think the first is usually the hard part, bitches tend to sqeal as the first one comes (understandably) after the first is passed the rest tend to fallow easilly. When the puppies are first born they should come out head first in their own little sacks and you need to make sure the bitch passes every after-birth with each puppy. You want to make sure she doesnt tug at the umbilical cord as well, your better cutting this yourself when you rub down the puppy to make sure its alive and breathingmake sure you do not cut this too short, cut them long. They dont like being cold or wet so try to dry them off a bit then put them down to the bitch who will hopefully lick them clean and allow them to start suckling. Just make sure she isnt over licking their belly buttons, i've seen a bitch accidently open up a puppy because she had been tugging on the cord.

like i already said, your welcome to PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I would like to ask, are both of these dogs KC registered? and have both had the relevent health checks done on them?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Dazla said:


> have reserched, and for the 4th time spayed OR have a litter, not have a litter then be spayed!


breeding a bitch DOES NOT lessen her chances of getting uterine or mammary cancer!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Dazla said:


> have reserched, and for the 4th time spayed OR have a litter, not have a litter then be spayed!


And what eactly is your resource of where your gathering information?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i was gunna comment but everyone has already said pages before me what i would say.i just hope that if you really do understand the staffie crisis situation,then maybe if the pups ever do become unstuck or need to be rehomed
then you would be willing to take them back...as you bred them which was irresponsable enough so the least you could do for those puppies is be willing to take them back later in life. good luck


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

robstaine said:


> Its still not too late to get her neutered.... And who ever told you that they should have a litter before you spay them is very wrong. They may tell you to let them have their first season... but that doesnt mean they should get pregnant and have puppies... thats two different things. You say you have 3 potential homes right? They have alot more pups than three... and I dont want to be horrible but most will probably end up in shelters and put to sleep before they are 5years old as thats the truth unfortunatly with staffs and its not responsible at all to breed them in this current situation there is with staffs all around the UK being homeless through people over breeding the breed.



:notworthy: Anyone who genuinely cared for the breed wouldnt dream of breeding....no matter how lovely there are. But its done now, they are sweet looking dogs.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

went to the vets, he gave her a scan and said everything is ok, her temp was fine, he gave us some antibiotics for her just incase she had a slight infection. i forget to ask how many pups she was having as i was a nervous wreck and it didnt even cross my mind.

i will still keep those very few people who are intrested in her progress and keep you updated............ 2 weeks left


----------



## MadManc (Jan 9, 2011)

well its getting like groundhog day in here lol but it has been a good thread regardless, i was 90% sure i was going to get my staffy girl spayed, now im 100% sure, whats the best age to egt it done at? shes 7 months now.

good luck with the birth and the pups dazla :devil: make sure you post some pics : victory:


----------



## Lala1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

As soon s possible now mate, vets advise normally anything from 6 months upwards as long as they aren't in season at the time :2thumb:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

So can some one tell me. Do you have to wait for bitch to have a season before getting her done.
Good luck with the pups. Hope to see pics soon : victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

leggy said:


> So can some one tell me. Do you have to wait for bitch to have a season before getting her done.
> Good luck with the pups. Hope to see pics soon : victory:


No you don't have to wait for the first season. Some vets will do it before, some ask you to wait until after. In the US they have been know to spay puppies as young as 2 months in rescue places, before they are rehomed, which seems fairly offensive to me. 

Depending on the breed I think it is a judgement call, from having different breeds of dogs I have learnt some tend towards early seasons, such as retrievers seem to be prone to early seasons say as young as 6-8 months and larger litters, where as many German shepherd bitches i have known have had a first season as late as 14-16 months old! 

My personal opinion is the hormones produced by the ovaries/testes do more than just control reproduction, so I prefer to look at the dog as a whole and what they are expected to grow to, large breeds grow and mature slower than small breeds. I would never do it before the dog was close to their expected size, for a small dog this could be 6 months, for a large breed over 12 months.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

leggy said:


> So can some one tell me. Do you have to wait for bitch to have a season before getting her done.
> Good luck with the pups. Hope to see pics soon : victory:


Depends on vet i think some do it before and some dog it after.

Cross posted - Kare


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I have never been to a vets to neuter my animals as all mine have been from rescues and have already been neutered.

I work for a rescue and we neuter pups from 12 weeks and kittens from 9 weeks which to me is not too young especially for shelter animals as alot of people adopt them because they are young and in the past they have given them the benefit of the doubt to hand animals un neutered with an appointment to come back when they are old enough and about 70% didnt coem back... so they are all neutered before rehoming for this reason.

Also for the practical side of things we could not keep pups or kittens for up to a year waiting till they are neutered as that would mean death for sooo many animals waiting to come in.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Dazla said:


> Anyway Tess is a wonderful, loving family dog, trust worthy, never on the lead when i take them for walks or leave them outside a shop .


That's illegal and you are lucky she has never been stolen.

Very nice looking dogs and have lovely gentle expressions, have they been eye tested, *HC and L-2-HGA DNA tested*?

What did the vet think her discharge was or was it all cleared up when you went? (Usually is LOL)

Hope she is OK now


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

robstaine said:


> I work for a rescue and we neuter pups from 12 weeks and kittens from 9 weeks which to me is not too young


There is a study at present trying to prove one way or another the link many vets are suspecting between early neutering and bone cancers, especially for male dogs.

The testes obviously also being linked to the hormone that turns off growth hormones when appropriate (sorry not sure which without looking it up, I am a human nurse not a vet nurse) the thinking is without that the bone growth is not turned off correctly and continues towards unnatural growths and increased bone cancer risk.

Personally I would never take that risk and rescue a dog done at that age, there is no health benefit for a male to lose his bits that early.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

none of the adopters have reported any health problems related to early neutering. So your saying you would buy from a breeder rather than save a life from a rescue just because they were neutered when young?


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> That's illegal and you are lucky she has never been stolen.
> 
> Very nice looking dogs and have lovely gentle expressions, have they been eye tested, *HC and L-2-HGA DNA tested*?
> 
> ...


 the vet said dogs do have discharge so i explained again that there was alot, mostly yellow water with abit of slime but he said everything was fine. There was alot by the way and im not exaggerating, she was sitting on her duvet that was folded in half so there was 2 layers, it had a quilt cover on it and it still soaked through to the carpet. My girlfriend put everything in the washing machine straight away, i didnt realise till afterwards to take it in so they can take a sample from it, i was just anxious to get her seen to asap.

About the eye tests im pretty sure shes had them done because she had bloods taken for different things about 2 years ago when we took her for a general check up and everything was ok.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Dazla said:


> the vet said dogs do have discharge so i explained again that there was alot, mostly yellow water with abit of slime but he said everything was fine. There was alot by the way and im not exaggerating, she was sitting on her duvet that was folded in half so there was 2 layers, it had a quilt cover on it and it still soaked through to the carpet. My girlfriend put everything in the washing machine straight away, i didnt realise till afterwards to take it in so they can take a sample from it, i was just anxious to get her seen to asap.
> 
> About the eye tests im pretty sure shes had them done because she had bloods taken for different things about 2 years ago when we took her for a general check up and everything was ok.


None of the tests mentioned is general blood tests.
they are expensive tests that dogs should have before being bred.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

robstaine said:


> none of the adopters have reported any health problems related to early neutering. So your saying you would buy from a breeder rather than save a life from a rescue just because they were neutered when young?


i think neutering/spaying THAT young would definitely put me off.

i'd rather buy a puppy from a reputable KC registered breeder than from a rescue if this was the case, i think dogs and bitches should have enough time to grow and mature at least up to 6 months before they are neutered.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

Shadowz said:


> None of the tests mentioned is general blood tests.
> they are expensive tests that dogs should have before being bred.


 ill ask them to look on their computer to see if shes has and get back to you on that 1, im not botherd about the price anyway


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Dazla said:


> ill ask them to look on their computer to see if shes has and get back to you on that 1, im not botherd about the price anyway


If you've had the eye test done, You would get your own paper work as proof of pass or fail. These test should be done way before breeding. It's at lest nice to see there pure Staffordshire bull terriers, Really KC reg would be way better, IMO that the only Staffordshire bull terrier that should be bred from, If someome feels they must breed there's. You could have got the male chopped as sooner or later you'll have to chop him any, Due to getting over eager, Bonking every thing, And peeing every where'etc. Bitch don't need a season or need to bear pup before getting spayed, But whats done is done. Hopfully you get a small little just the right amount you can home.

Cute dogs : victory:.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Having a rescue staff and worked at RSPCA kennels I'll keep my thoughts on breeding to myself, but some interesting numbers for you:

Relative risk of mammary cancer if spayed before her first season is 0.05%, but after her first season it shoots up to 8%, after second is 26% and after the third has no protective effect. Obviously having no uterus prevents uterine cancer and pyometra (infection)...


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

#*1* (*permalink*)  







08-02-2011, 02:34 PM 
robstaine








Premier Citizen








Join Date: May 2009
Location: stanmore
Posts: 2,537 









*To bull breed owners* 
The Mayhew Animal home books free spay and neuter appointments for all bull breeds -irrespective of their owners location or financial status. Anyone interested in booking can call 020 8969 0178

Also they are currently doing free microchipping for staffies.


So anyone interested please get in touch.


We are based in Kensal green London.

We also rehome cats dogs and rabbits so if you are looking for a new animal to give a loving forever home to please have a look.


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

robstaine said:


> Its still not too late to get her neutered.... And who ever told you that they should have a litter before you spay them is very wrong. They may tell you to let them have their first season... but that doesnt mean they should get pregnant and have puppies... thats two different things. You say you have 3 potential homes right? They have alot more pups than three... and I dont want to be horrible but most will probably end up in shelters and put to sleep before they are 5years old as thats the truth unfortunatly with staffs and its not responsible at all to breed them in this current situation there is with staffs all around the UK being homeless through people over breeding the breed.


my freind was advised by the pdsa the same thing


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

robstaine said:


> Well said all irresponsible breeders should be made to go into shelters on PTS day and see how healthy happy dogs get put down because there arnt enough homes... and there they are going home having their bitches have puppies... its cruel to the puppies because we all know what the likely outcome is going to be for them all. Its bad enough with other breeds that people get cos they are cute and fluffy when they are small then they grow out of their nice puppy stage and people cant cope because they havent researched but for staffs is even worse as not only do they have a bad rep they are hyper and most are not greatwith dogs even if socialised.


i own a staffy dolly she is 3yrs old she is excellent with other dogs and have never had a problem she sleeps in my 4 yr olds bedroom at night and has done since i brought her home 
its all down to the owner like you have said but good training is what a dog needs


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

Dazla said:


> I THINK THIS THREAD NEEDS TO GO TO 'OFF TOPIC ALULT 18+'!!!!!!!!!!!!
> first of all.... i sed EVERYBODY says a female dog either needs to be neutured OR (notice i put the word OR like i did on my first post!) have a litter of pups to ruduce the risk of womb cancer!
> 
> people who want a pup off me:::::::
> ...


my dog dolly is a short legged staff her mother and father ect the same her mother had to have a emergency csection with her and her brother and sisters sadley only 4 survived out of 6 dollys sister has also had pup and the same agin had to have a csection because they are small they have a harder time to deliver due to a smaller birth channel dolly was called on by her sister for a blood transfusian as she lost a lot of bloody and nearly died .
*SO PLEASE IF YOUR DOG BECOMES STRESSED DUEING BIRTH GET HER TO THE VET HER LIFE COULD DEPEND ON IT *[/B]


----------



## dave jenks (Dec 28, 2009)

Staffordshire Bull Terriers and SBT crosses are being*over-bred* meaning that every year thousands of them are left without homes, ending up in Council Pounds or Rescue centres and some suffering an even worse fate - being *'put to sleep' simply because they have nowhere to go. 2000 put to sleep in 2009 
* while i do see how much you love your dogs i do question a few points, you posted on here in the first place asking for advice to help you with the upcoming pregnacy, do you not think it would of been better to have learned all that first? as for them being neuturedi would advise for the health of the dogs to have them both done, it is not only the bitch at risk of illness the dog is as well Neutering dogs reduces the risk of prostate cancer and various testicular diseases. As a final comment if you haven got leads for you dogs Please buy some and use them when you are out with you dogs NO dog no matter how well trained is 100% compliaint at all times and apart from it being illeagl, the loss of one or4 both of your dogs in a RTA is one possability not to mencion the chance of very costly civil action by someone if one of the dogs where to bite etc, also if your dogs are not on a lead when out on farm land ie the camping trips a farmer can shoot on sight if livestock is around,
Looking at the pics you put up i would be supprised if she has a large litter but as in the above postthere can somtimes be problams with a small bitch finding it hard to give birth if the father of the pups has a very large head so watch for that, try and keep the bitch calm and some place quiet, very often they will pick there own place if no where has been set up for them make sure there is clean fresh water for her at all times my dad used to put a bit of glucose suger in just for a bit more energy , as a rule sbt are good mums but make sure your vet as advalibile and dont hesatate to take her if you thing she is having any probs, After the birth PLEASE be very carefull who is around her even the most timid of bitches can become very protective 
i hope the birth goes well having had the SBT and EBT around me all my life i know what stunning dogs they are ,just please give it a bit more thought next time


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

dave jenks said:


> Staffordshire Bull Terriers and SBT crosses are being*over-bred* meaning that every year thousands of them are left without homes, ending up in Council Pounds or Rescue centres and some suffering an even worse fate - being *'put to sleep' simply because they have nowhere to go. 2000 put to sleep in 2009
> * while i do see how much you love your dogs i do question a few points, you posted on here in the first place asking for advice to help you with the upcoming pregnacy, do you not think it would of been better to have learned all that first? as for them being neuturedi would advise for the health of the dogs to have them both done, it is not only the bitch at risk of illness the dog is as well Neutering dogs reduces the risk of prostate cancer and various testicular diseases. As a final comment if you haven got leads for you dogs Please buy some and use them when you are out with you dogs NO dog no matter how well trained is 100% compliaint at all times and apart from it being illeagl, the loss of one or4 both of your dogs in a RTA is one possability not to mencion the chance of very costly civil action by someone if one of the dogs where to bite etc, also if your dogs are not on a lead when out on farm land ie the camping trips a farmer can shoot on sight if livestock is around,
> Looking at the pics you put up i would be supprised if she has a large litter but as in the above postthere can somtimes be problams with a small bitch finding it hard to give birth if the father of the pups has a very large head so watch for that, try and keep the bitch calm and some place quiet, very often they will pick there own place if no where has been set up for them make sure there is clean fresh water for her at all times my dad used to put a bit of glucose suger in just for a bit more energy , as a rule sbt are good mums but make sure your vet as advalibile and dont hesatate to take her if you thing she is having any probs, After the birth PLEASE be very carefull who is around her even the most timid of bitches can become very protective
> i hope the birth goes well having had the SBT and EBT around me all my life i know what stunning dogs they are ,just please give it a bit more thought next time


God give the poor chap a break, its already be said they are over bred so why do you have to keep going on, i think he gets the message.

Good luck on your pups, you dogs are lovely and look very cared for.

Enjoy your babies when they arrive and i am sure you will find them a loving forever home.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

robstaine said:


> none of the adopters have reported any health problems related to early neutering. So your saying you would buy from a breeder rather than save a life from a rescue just because they were neutered when young?


What the hell, that is a very large leap you are taking there. 

I have *never* brought a dog in my life, every dog I have ever owned has been a rescue...or recycled as I like to put it. Only my first ever dog did I try to get from a breeder when I was more ignorant of dog rescue and believed the policies of the large rescue groups would be the policy of all, that unfortunately fell through as my Mother collapsed and then died 3 weeks later at the time I was meant to collect the puppy.

I just would not rescue a dog I know has been neutered that young, unfortunately in the world of dog rescue there are many many dogs needing homes, most that would not have been done at this age.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

On the subject of early neutering. I personally would not neuter my own dogs early, it's not brilliant for the dog and I know that I can manage them and not end up with pups.
However, I foster for rescues and rehomed two kittens to a lady last year. They were on spay contracts and it was explained on the contract that they could not go out until the op was done.
Six months later we chased up to see if they'd been done and both were pregnant, that's another 12 or so cats in the world who need homes on an already overstretched rescue system, what happens if those 12 each have a litter? That's 70+ kittens and all within a year!! 
Not to mention that the health problems from a pregnancy at only 6 months old are much bigger than the problems from premature spay.
So I support rescues who neuter early, I know that some adopters are not as responsible as me and it's better to be safe than full of puppies!


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

just a quick message.... i do have leads for them lol Troy is always on the lead in the streets but i take them to the woods by every day no matter what the weather so he is off the lead there to run about and have a sniff, but i have Tess's lead in my pocket everywhere i go because she is always by my side but when im by main roads i dont take the chance and clip it onto her collar.

Tess is loving the puppy food im giving her aswell as her normal biscuits, Troy isnt so happy when he smells her chops afterwards tho haha


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

Dazla said:


> just a quick message.... i do have leads for them lol Troy is always on the lead in the streets but i take them to the woods by every day no matter what the weather so he is off the lead there to run about and have a sniff, but i have Tess's lead in my pocket everywhere i go because she is always by my side but when im by main roads i dont take the chance and clip it onto her collar.
> 
> Tess is loving the puppy food im giving her aswell as her normal biscuits, Troy isnt so happy when he smells her chops afterwards tho haha


how is she doing today


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Well many thoughts on here re breeding. Mine is very much, breed if you want to if you are going to improve the breed AND they have a specialist function (e.g. working huskies, collies etc) OR they are a show line AND there are a shortage. I wouldn't breed unless I was willing to keep ALL the pups if necessary. 

Spaying - All of our bitches over the years have been spayed right after their first season. Dogs get done around 6 months, some sooner, some a bit later. I go with my vet's opinion for a reason - much more clued up than me! I don't know that I would have a bitch spayed at 12 weeks though. I'd want her to be grown up and less fragile, it is quite a hefty operation.

To the OP - get your dogs and the pups microchipped. You bred them so you are reponsible for them. Ask your family to get their pups neutered when they are ready to be done.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

She's 62 days pregnant now. all is well, going to take her for a walk in abit for about 15 minutes cuz she's like a fat seal and gettin tierd out quick.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Dazla said:


> My Staffy bitch (Tess) is 6 weeks pregnant, she is nealy 3 years old and the proud to be father (Troy) is nealy 2 years old.
> We was going to get Tess spade (get her done) because everybody says with female dogs its best to breed them once or have them spade because it reduces the risk of womb cancer..... being a male myself i realy didnt want Troy castrated!
> Anyway Tess is a wonderful, loving family dog, trust worthy, never on the lead when i take them for walks or leave them outside a shop so i wanted to share her nature through her pups with other people.
> I know there is alot of staffys in kennels at the moment but i know and knew i have got 3 garranteed homes already who are my relatives, plus if she has a white pup we are going to keep it.
> If you have bred staffys yourself or have any tips, hints or advice to share i would be very gratefull to hear them. image taken last night image Tess as a pup image Troy as a pup





Dazla said:


> just a quick message.... i do have leads for them lol Troy is always on the lead in the streets but i take them to the woods by every day no matter what the weather so he is off the lead there to run about and have a sniff, but i have Tess's lead in my pocket everywhere i go because she is always by my side but when im by main roads i dont take the chance and clip it onto her collar.
> 
> Tess is loving the puppy food im giving her aswell as her normal biscuits, Troy isnt so happy when he smells her chops afterwards tho haha



You do realise that it is against the law to walk a dog on a public highway without a lead? Just thought i'd point it out to you in case you didn't know :whistling2:. No matter how good they are there is always a chance something can spook them & they run into the path of an on coming car, if you don't have liability insurance it could end up costing you dearly :gasp: & possibly a dead dog too.

I also hope the poor bitch doesn't have to have a C section, they cost hundreds of pounds (you could be looking at a bill of £600+ easily). Good luck finding them loving forever homes, just hope none end up in kennels.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

corny girl said:


> No matter how good they are there is always a chance something can spook them & they run into the path of an on coming car, if you don't have liability insurance it could end up costing you dearly :gasp: & possibly a dead dog too..


:2thumb:My retriever walks to heel better off lead than on, i was after a quick quiet walk to the corner store late one night and she hopped out the door, I was so close to closing the door and walking off with her, Thankfully her lead was on the stairs and i grabbed it last second and clipped it on. During the two minute walk I walked past the hedges of a doctors surgery enterance and a border terrier on a flexi came flying out and went for her, she was startled off the thin kerbs we have and if not on lead was micro seconds from being under a car if I had been unable to stop her.


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

I can only echo everyone else's comments about breeding SBT's, my heart sank when I saw the thread title. But, I am not gonna have a go at you because it won't change anything.

I am just gonna offer a bit of advice (if it's not a measure you've already taken) for you to keep the number of an emergency/out of hours vet for when she goes into whelp, as the vast majority of bitches give birth late at night/early hours of the morning. 

I would advise that from now on, you sleep next to her at night so that you will know if the time arrives.

Also, do you have a whelping box set up? These are absolutely invaluable to the bitch and pups as it creates a safe zone for your bitch and keeps your pups out of harms way - it's also a nice 'clean' environment. If you haven't set one up then you're cutting it a bit fine but there is still time to put one together - please don't let your bitch give birth on the floor/in bed/on the sofa (as I have heard of in the past!!)

This is a fairly good link on how to create a basic whelping box (it's for westies but you would just need to adjust the size very slightly to cater for your Staff) How To Make A Simple Whelping Box

Also, here's a rough list of things you might need once the pups are on their way, in case you've forgotten any:

*Newspapers*- you won't be able to get enough newspaper! Ideal for putting in the bottom of the whelping box - collect as much as you possibly can!!
*Paper Towels* - same reason really, very useful!
*Blankets* - To keep your bitch & pups warm and comfortable. One of the best types of blanket is VetBed, it's safe, cheap and washable - can't beat it!
*Decent Safety Scissors* - For cutting the umbilical cord
*Quick Stop Powder* - To stop umbilical bleeding, if there is any
*Disposable Latex Gloves* - if you have to help deliver the puppies
*Digital Thermometer* - For checking the bitch's temperature in the day's before her due date
*Bulb Syringe* - For helping clear out puppies who are born with problems
*Clock* - For timing the whelping and the time between puppies
*Notebook* - For recording details.
*Coloured Ribbon* - For identifying puppies. Tie a loose bit around each pups neck when you check them out and weigh them after birth.
*Food Scales* - For weighing the puppies at birth and daily thereafter
*Microwave Heat Pad* - These chewproof pads are heated in the microwave for 5-7 minutes and stay warm for approximately 12 hours. Since they don't use electricity, they are much safer than the old options of heating lamps or heating pads

Have you done your research and are you prepared to hand rear the pups? Many bitches, particularly first time mothers will reject the litter. Often they will attack the pups with the intent to kill them and you will need to keep a VERY close eye on her while she gets used to being a mother. One way around having to hand rear them is to have a lactating bitch on stand by (doesn't have to be a SBT) so that she can rear them on her milk as it is better than any formulated/bottled/powdered puppy milk. It is however very important that they get the colostrum from your bitch (this is the initial 'first' feed from the mother - it is very rich in good bacteria and helps to build up those new born immune systems, pups development can be stunted significantly without it) as a bitch who has previously given birth but is still lactating will not be able to provide them with this. But hopefully you will have done your research and will already know all this.


Also, PLEASE make sure you have got some emergency money spare should your bitch end up needing a C-Section or any other emergency treatment. This can be VERY expensive - upwards of £2,000 and even though they aren't a common problem in Staffs, it is much more common than you would think for a bitch to need a C-Section.

HTH and GOOD LUCK to your bitch, hope her small size doesn't cause her any difficulties. Also best of luck to your puppies, I really hope they all go to loving, permanent FOREVER HOMES.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

shes had the pups!!!!!!!
i was just walking out the door for work when lots of fluid came out of her so woke the other half up to be with her, that was at 06:00.
first puppy:- 15:50
2nd 14:15
3rd 14:40
4th 14:45
5th 16:25 (we fought that was the last because she calmed down and was content)
at about 19:40 she started having contractions, obviously i got realy worried because i knew she didnt have any afterbirth in her then at 19:45 she had her 6th pup. the 6th is alot smaller than the rest and isnt moving anywhere near as much as the others when they was born, the others was full of milk and resting so i gave Tess some puppy food to chill her out and ive had to hold the 6th pup on her teet for a feed, if i loosed it it would of flopped down from the teet because its that weak so its not looking good for that little one  its got the best markings aswell!!!
apart from the big gap from the 5th pup and the 6th, everything went smoothly, going to check on the runt now so ill post pics tomorrow.
P.s thanks for the messages off everybody good and bad.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

glad to hear mum's doing well and it sounds like you've been very lucky and had an easy birth. its possible the 6th one wont make it but just do your best to keep it warm and make sure your there constantly to let it suckle without the others pushing it off a button


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aw bless :2thumb: Hope she's doing well with them and I hope the little pup gets stronger!

I'm all the way for neutering and spaying dogs, but I would say the majority of Staffies in shelters have been brought up by Chavs wanting a tough dog and then being chucked in a shelter, i'd buy a Staffie any day, because I think its the owners fault completely for not spending enough time training the dog, not the breed, theres plenty of lovely Staffies we never hear about, its only the ones who've mauled people to death. 

Sadly people buy dogs thinking they're easy...they really aren't in my opinion! Lol 

Jazz..


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 10, 2011)

So glad she is doing OK after giving birth to her puppies - look forward to seeing the piccies :2thumb:

From ALL the threads I have read I genuinly believe you love and care for your dogs, so nice to hear that now adays as there are so many people who don't. Just sorry you didn't get as much help and advise regarding the birth from people.

I understand very well about the problem with Staffies but this can be said about any breed and it isn't always possible to rescue a dog. 

We recently took on a rescue Rottie who was an absolute dream with my hubby, eldest daughter and I, however when my youngest daughter came home the dog took an instant dislike to her, growling, snarling etc and I wasn't prepared to risk it, we immediately took the dog back, therefore I would personally be very wary of getting a dog from a rescue centre where you very often have no background information and no idea if they are 'compatible' with existing animals you may have. The other problem is rescue centres have very tight guidelines in adopting, we have friends who wanted to adopt a staffie and were told that because they were out of the house for more than 4 hours they were not eligable to adopt a dog. My dogs are on their own from 8am - 12.30pm when I come home and walk them and then left again until my children get home at 3.45pm. We are not irresponsible dog owners, our dog gets at least 1 hr walk in the evening and a 30 min walk at lunch time and are very much a loved part of our family - it makes me angry that rescue centres would rather have the dog in kennels and not be rehomed than allow a dog to go to a home where it will be loved and cared for. Sometimes they give you no choice but to buy a dog! 

We have a Border Collie (who we got at 20 weeks and being her 4th home!!!) and you only need to look on sites like Preloved to see how many are rehomed within weeks of people getting them, yes I did buy her rather than rescue especially after the problems with the Rottie. So whilst it's a very worthwhile thing to do it's not always practicle for people!

I hope your relatives enjoy their new puppies and have many years of happiness with them. 

Best Wishes


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS, hope the little one pulls through for you. Good luck & i can't wait to see the pics :2thumb:. What colours are they? Did you get the white one you wanted?


----------



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

people keep having children and theres far too many of us around, yet we wont stop breeding. dont get me wrong i love animals and have a staff of my own who got spayed before she ever had pups but people arent going to stop breeding just because you lot say not to. people dont post on here to get a load of s**t back, the kid wants advice and help... give it a rest!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

linzy-pee said:


> people keep having children and theres far too many of us around, yet we wont stop breeding. dont get me wrong i love animals and have a staff of my own who got spayed before she ever had pups but people arent going to stop breeding just because you lot say not to. people dont post on here to get a load of s**t back, the kid wants advice and help... give it a rest!!


no but it might make someone else think twice before breeding, and if one irresponsible breeder dosent breed then its worth it (not saying the OP is irresponsible etc, before that gets jumped on).

OP: im glad all went well and i hope mum and pups continue to thrive :no1: did you get a white one?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

linzy-pee said:


> people keep having children and theres far too many of us around, yet we wont stop breeding.


We also don't kill homeless people if they are homeless for 7 days. That's the big difference.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

linzy-pee said:


> people keep having children and theres far too many of us around, yet we wont stop breeding. dont get me wrong i love animals and have a staff of my own who got spayed before she ever had pups but people arent going to stop breeding just because you lot say not to. people dont post on here to get a load of s**t back, the kid wants advice and help... give it a rest!!


What a silly comparison


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

linzy-pee said:


> people keep having children and theres far too many of us around, yet we wont stop breeding. dont get me wrong i love animals and have a staff of my own who got spayed before she ever had pups but people arent going to stop breeding just because you lot say not to. people dont post on here to get a load of s**t back, the kid wants advice and help... give it a rest!!


there are no words.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

there are...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

All stupid people should be sterilzed at birth, it might help stop the breeding of bull breeds then =D

Glad to hear pups and mum are okay, lets just hope there isnt a repeat on this next time round, Please get your staffies nueterd.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new additions, hope mum and babes are all doing well, and i am sure you will find them loving forever homes. Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

All pups are doing fine now but they are very noisy lol i only had to put the 6th pup on the teet twice then it dramatically boosted up with energy, he isnt much smaller than the rest now either. There is 3 Brindles and 3 Reds. They are all cute but ive took a certain shine to the runt because it is a fighter (but not in that way) with it nealy not making it well so thought and 1 of the reds with white on its neck, i will admit tho that i am gutted that there wernt a white but because mom and dad are no trouble at all i might keep one of those two, if it were up to my other half and our lad we would keep them all haha.
Only got these pics so far as i picked one up today infront of Tess and she sat up straight away, i kept it close to her but after about 10 seconds she opened her mouth to take it out of my hands so i put it back down. Ive been changing the bedding when she goes to the loo in the garden so she doesnt get stressed, she does let me touch them when i had to move the rest for the runt to feed and i have been stroking them, she is ok with that. She doesnt like the dog (Troy) anywhere near the pups and she lunged at him in the kitchen, she didnt get close to him tho because he shot off upstairs to hide so i gave him a massive gammon bone with loads of fat on to cheer him up and it worked  























This is the 6th pup







I had to take an old cabinet apart for the wood to use for the whelping box, i know it doesnt look pretty but it does the job.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

You can't realistically string a sentence together and you are the owner of a pregnant staff... :neutral: 

Doesn't bode well at all really. 

I hope those puppies do get homed to responsible people who will provide a good environment for them and take care of them, but I feel somewhat dashed that will be the case.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

ill take individual pics of each pup when she goes to use the loo and either post them tonight if its not too late or when i get back from work tomorrow


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

JackieL said:


> You can't realistically string a sentence together and you are the owner of a pregnant staff... :neutral:
> 
> Doesn't bode well at all really.
> 
> I hope those puppies do get homed to responsible people who will provide a good environment for them and take care of them, but I feel somewhat dashed that will be the case.


 Im a yam yam mate an its the way we speak


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

JackieL said:


> You can't realistically string a sentence together and you are the owner of a pregnant staff... :neutral:
> 
> Doesn't bode well at all really.


what do you mean he can't string a sentence together? there are plenty of people on this forum that can't string a sentence together, the OP isn't one of them. 

anyhoo, some lovely looking pups there bet you end up keeping number 6. and is that a ben 10 blanket? my son would be mortified if he saw what a mess it was in lol.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Dazla said:


> Im a yam yam mate an its the way we speak


:lol2: Never heard of a yam yam.




*mogwai* said:


> what do you mean he can't string a sentence together? there are plenty of people on this forum that can't string a sentence together, the OP isn't one of them.
> 
> anyhoo, some lovely looking pups there bet you end up keeping number 6. and is that a ben 10 blanket? my son would be mortified if he saw what a mess it was in lol.


He can't string a sentence together, that's what I said, that's what I meant :crazy:.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dazla said:


> My Staffy bitch (Tess) is 6 weeks pregnant, she is nealy 3 years old and the proud to be father (Troy) is nealy 2 years old.
> We was going to get Tess spade (get her done) because everybody says with female dogs its best to breed them once or have them spade because it reduces the risk of womb cancer..... being a male myself i realy didnt want Troy castrated!
> Anyway Tess is a wonderful, loving family dog, trust worthy, never on the lead when i take them for walks or leave them outside a shop so i wanted to share her nature through her pups with other people.
> I know there is alot of staffys in kennels at the moment but i know and knew i have got 3 garranteed homes already who are my relatives, plus if she has a white pup we are going to keep it.
> If you have bred staffys yourself or have any tips, hints or advice to share i would be very gratefull to hear them. image taken last night image Tess as a pup image Troy as a pup


I'm sorry but I'm gonna have to be harsh and say you are irresponsible for breeding her. As a staffy owner myself I am more than aware of the problems of an over population of staffies, you said it yourself there are so many in rescues, kennels, unwanted pets and lots of unwanted pups around...you have just added to the problem. I'm not trying to be rude but this is an issue close to home for me and I really wish people would just stop breeding the poor dogs. There are plenty unwanted staffies out there without adding any more. 

You say you have 3 homes secured but that's not the point. Those three homes could've meant 3 homes for unwanted staffies out there and 3 less staffies suffering in rescue centers and kennels.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lovely pups so cute, lots of sleepless nights for you for the next few weeks at least as she shouldn't be left on her own with them, not cause shes a staff thats any dog in case she lays on them by mistake, also you would be best to make sure the male is kept away from her and pups as she will feel threatened and then she may harm the pups.

Keep us posted on the progress of the little ones,


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely puppies 

I just hope the homes you find are the right ones, not just folk who like the idea of a puppy but not a full grown staff. Please be careful who you home them to and don't feel bad for turning someone down - you are homing the pups so that THEY will be happy - not the stupid human!. Turn away anyone wanting to give the pup as a present as that never ends well!

I would advise you only keep one pup as training two pups is a nightmare. Siblings can also become overly attatched to one another which can cause problems if one was to be rehomed or died.

And for gods sake, get your dogs neutered once this is all over!


----------



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

Devi said:


> We also don't kill homeless people if they are homeless for 7 days. That's the big difference.


 maybe we should start... :lol2:


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

ur doing a really good job they are lovely and am lovin the way ur just ignorin all the bad comments i wouldnt be able to do that so well done


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sarahhampson said:


> ur doing a really good job they are lovely and *am lovin the way ur just ignorin all the bad comments i wouldnt be able to do that so well done *


Are you serious?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I wouldnt advise keeping any of the pups, at the moment youve good balance with your 2 staffies. Having another one might upset the balance and staffies can be little stubourn gits and dont give up easily so you might end up having to split all 3 up.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 10, 2011)

Photos of the pups are so lovely, can't wait to see more.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pups. I really don't see the point in having a go at the op now. Whats done is done there is no changing things now. 
Honestly though im not a staffy person normally, i like scruffy dogs lol, but that red/sable with no white i would definitely have had if you were any closer.:lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

JackieL said:


> He can't string a sentence together, that's what I said, that's what I meant :crazy:.


but he can.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

ditzychick said:


> Gorgeous pups. I really don't see the point in having a go at the op now. Whats done is done there is no changing things now.
> Honestly though im not a staffy person normally, i like scruffy dogs lol, but that red/sable with no white i would definitely have had if you were any closer.:lol2:


What's done is done so let's not say anything and people will carry on breeding staffies....

you picked the right username : victory:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Kat91 said:


> What's done is done so let's not say anything and people will carry on breeding staffies....
> 
> you picked the right username : victory:



Aww thank you, you are so kind :notworthy:

I'd say you have also picked a great user name "kat" :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Right or wrong people are going to carry on regardless, i don't agree with breeding dogs cats or any other pet really unless it is to better a species but i also don't see the point in wasting ones breath on something you can not change like a litter of puppies that look like they are being well cared for. Ok so now homes need to be found and yes no doubt some of those are not going to be permanent it was not a great idea but is it not the responsible thing for people to educate each other to the right and wrong reasons in subjects like this. Believe it or not, not everyone is aware of the atrocious numbers of staffs as well as other dogs/cats and all the other pets that people feel are disposable.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

*mogwai* said:


> but he can.


Ok Son.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

all pups are doing fine, mum wanted to go out for a walk today when i took dad out so i will take her for a 5 min walk later. 4 pups are sold but 1 of my cousins hasnt picked his yet, my other cousin and my uncle are working around my auntie to have one because their dog died of old age last year but shes being stubborn lol. Mom is letting me pick them up now so i will post more pics tomorrow or later. She is loving the tinned puppy food im giving her.

on a different note.... ive heard male dogs like to roll in Fox stools, on the walk just i saw my dog taking an intrest in 2 areas over the woods and then started rolling on his back to pick up scent, i looked where he was rollong but i couldnt see any fox muck, hes had a bath just incase and is now sitting by the raddy, he only had a bath 2 weeks ago too!


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

oh yes... a girl who lives 3 doors away is having the runt of the litter so it will be nice to see him everyday and ill proberly take him for a walk more than she does because ill knock her door everytime i take mine over the woods :lol2:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

believe me if he had rolled in fox muck you would know LOL 
it stink and I mean stink and normal water/bath wont remove the smell.
Only thing to remove it is to smear the dog in Ketchup ( something to do with the tomato and vinegar ) and then wash that off to remove the smell.
But you will know for sure when he has rolled in fox as it honestly pong so badly LOL


----------



## MadManc (Jan 9, 2011)

Glad to here its working out well mate. :2thumb:

Some people really need to get out more! :censor:


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

cheers 'madmanc'. but like sarah said on page 13 about ignoring all the bad comments, it got to me at first and i regularly logged onto this site and then fought :censor: it, im never coming on here again but then i learned to rise above them and let them get on with their sad lives, i CAN see where they are coming from and i know people out there do breed staffys for the money and chavs and people alike buy them because they think they are big tough dogs and only have them for a statement! I AM glad ive bred my Tess and like i said from the begining its her first and last litter! And i AM glad ive posted this thread so it gives other people knowledge, an understanding and think twice about breeding. I did start the thread for more advise about the birth and for you all to share experiences but that didnt happen! If nobody bred staffys they would become extinct  plus i wouldnt have my 2 fabulous dogs that complete our family and make us who we are today!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dazla said:


> all pups are doing fine, mum wanted to go out for a walk today when i took dad out so i will take her for a 5 min walk later. 4 pups are sold but 1 of my cousins hasnt picked his yet, my other cousin and my uncle are working around my auntie to have one because their dog died of old age last year but shes being stubborn lol. Mom is letting me pick them up now so i will post more pics tomorrow or later. She is loving the tinned puppy food im giving her.
> 
> on a different note.... ive heard male dogs like to roll in Fox stools, on the walk just i saw my dog taking an intrest in 2 areas over the woods and then started rolling on his back to pick up scent, i looked where he was rollong but i couldnt see any fox muck, hes had a bath just incase and is now sitting by the raddy, he only had a bath 2 weeks ago too!


 
Mine roll in rabbit poo and anything else smelly they can find


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Mine roll in rabbit poo and anything else smelly they can find


 ive copped both mine eat horse poo alot lol dirty buggers


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Our girls have always rolled in fox poop, my collie used to eat it eugh and no matter what i did i couldn't make her let go.

Love love love your red pup with the black mask :flrt:


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

only 1 pup left, its the all brindle 1 with no white on her. im going to see the 5 pups that are sold grow up and see them nealy everyday


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Dazla said:


> only 1 pup left, its the all brindle 1 with no white on her. im going to see the 5 pups that are sold grow up and see them nealy everyday


I'm sure this is a daft question, but when you say sold, you don't mean they've left you yet do you? They need to be with mum until at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

Devi said:


> I'm sure this is a daft question, but when you say sold, you don't mean they've left you yet do you? They need to be with mum until at least 8 weeks old.


 :lol2: ive had deposits from the buyers, 8 weeks minimum ive letting them go, ill see how mum is and how the pups are at that time if i have to keep them longer.
I took her out for her first walk yesterday since she had the pups, only for 10 minutes tho, she was ok and in no rush to get back, im just about to go over the woods now with Troy, i just asked Tess if she wanted to come for a 'walk' but she wasnt intrested, im going to take her anyway because she keeps coming in the living room for a break and the pups have just had their feed and are sleeping now.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Dazla said:


> :lol2: ive had deposits from the buyers, 8 weeks minimum ive letting them go, ill see how mum is and how the pups are at that time if i have to keep them longer.


Good stuff, I work with rescues and see people doing the stupidest things, so I had to check! 
More than once I've met people who were rehoming pups from a week or two, and then the new owners complain that they're not well!


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, you can tell they're going to be cuties just like there mum and dad! :flrt:


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

just got back and logged on here straight away (i do live a sad life) i never took mum for a walk in the end, she greeted me tho when i walked in and is walking around the house, she had 3/4 of a tin of puppy food this morning and a few nornal dog food biscuits throughout the day, going to give her another half a tin of puppy food now.
Troy loved his walk and was bouncing in and out the ponds, i cant wait till the early summer when they are full of frog spawn and i know one spot where there is a few Crested Newts! i dont let my dogs go in that pond!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

People like you are ridiculous for every puppy you just brought into the world another dog will have to be put down. You don't do your research and just breed willy nilly. Unfortunately you've already gone and got your dog pregnant so theres nothing we can say to that now but if you ring up your vet you may be able to get some information for free on what to do to aid in pregnancy.

Hopefully you will realise your mistake and atleast make sure all the puppies are nuetered and spayed when they are old enough.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

TheDogMan said:


> People like you are ridiculous for every puppy you just brought into the world another dog will have to be put down. You don't do your research and just breed willy nilly. Unfortunately you've already gone and got your dog pregnant so theres nothing we can say to that now but if you ring up your vet you may be able to get some information for free on what to do to aid in pregnancy.
> 
> Hopefully you will realise your mistake and atleast make sure all the puppies are nuetered and spayed when they are old enough.


 
This has already been covered and the puppies are now born :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they look a nice even litter and the red one is very pretty.


might not be a good idea to take mom outside for walks though, as she could bring infection back to the pups?


----------



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

TheDogMan said:


> People like you are ridiculous for every puppy you just brought into the world another dog will have to be put down. You don't do your research and just breed willy nilly. Unfortunately you've already gone and got your dog pregnant so theres nothing we can say to that now but if you ring up your vet you may be able to get some information for free on what to do to aid in pregnancy.
> 
> Hopefully you will realise your mistake and atleast make sure all the puppies are nuetered and spayed when they are old enough.


so why did you get your pedigree dogs from pups and and not rescue one if you feel so strongly?? because for every dog you buy from a breeder a dog in a shelter will be getting put down... :bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

this is an old argument no-ones going to win is it?

theres always going to be `accidental` litters of pups, pedigree or not.

theres always gonig to be a section of society that sees backyard dog breeding with no health tests or papers or back-up as a way to make quick money.

and anyone with any decency would surely take back a puppy in the future if the new owners personal circumstances changed.
thats being responsible surely?


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

linzy-pee said:


> so why did you get your pedigree dogs from pups and and not rescue one if you feel so strongly?? because for every dog you buy from a breeder a dog in a shelter will be getting put down... :bash:


Haha someone didn't do there research :bash: I have had one dog as a puppy (my first dog) since then my labradoodle is was an unwanted dog and I'm a fosterer and volenteer for a rescue centre


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

rescue dogs arnt for everyone, 
people with small children are usually unable to adopt, and a lot have issues that a first-time dog owner is not going to be equiped to deal with.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> rescue dogs arnt for everyone,
> people with small children are usually unable to adopt, and a lot have issues that a first-time dog owner is not going to be equiped to deal with.


That is an old tired argument. There is a rescue dog for everyone. In the rescue I foster for in the last 12 months there has been tiny pups, old timers who need a rest, middle aged fully trained ones, pedigrees and none. Most have no issues that your normal family dog does not have at some time in their life.
We rehome to people with small children all the time and never have an issue.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its not tired at all.
i`m not that far from you and i cant find a second hand dog suitable for me and i have no rugrats.
if i had rugrats i`d not touch a second hand dog that i didnt know with a bargepole i`m afraid, i wouldnt risk it.

just been offered a cocker that hasnt made the grade as a gundog.
probly not a good idea though, i doubt i can do the excercise she needs


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> its not tired at all.
> i`m not that far from you and i cant find a second hand dog suitable for me and i have no rugrats.
> if i had rugrats i`d not touch a second hand dog that i didnt know with a bargepole i`m afraid, i wouldnt risk it.
> 
> ...


Send me a PM with what you're looking for. I'll get looking for you.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

therein lies the problem........
not a staffy/terrier/lurcher/bordercollie/greyhound.
dosnt need lots of excercise, safe with house cats and other critters.
cant be a barker either as i have a problem neighbour

all the rescues i`ve been trawling through theres nothing that is anywhere close. a lot say - `must be a single pet only` or `you can only have this one if you already have a dog for company`

i`ve put my name down will bulldog rescue, but its doubtful i`ll get the chance of one as i`m so far from their kennels and you have to be within 2 hours of the dog up for homing

think i`m probly going to have to save up for a puppy.....seen a few i like but dont have enough dough at the minute.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> therein lies the problem........
> not a staffy/terrier/lurcher/bordercollie/greyhound.
> dosnt need lots of excercise, safe with house cats and other critters.
> cant be a barker either as i have a problem neighbour
> ...


Why not look in the rescues for puppies?That way they are very mouldable and your helping reduce the problem. If you decide to go for a puppy from a breeder though I can respect that decision and do your research!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

havnt found any youngsters that arnt staffies. i`ve been looking for a month and havnt found anything.

i`ve just had a badvery upsetting experience with a breeder and am not in a hurry to go through that again just yet.

i`m probly best waiting for a bit, i never been dogless for more than a week since i was 2 years old. 
its very weird and the house seems so dead.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

What do you want, not what you don't? A bulldog?
This little lady seems perfect - Eve In peterborough.
I know of a few yorkies that would fit you, but do you count that as a terrier? They are toy group in shows.
There's a daxi cross here - Buster who is only in lincolnshire and would love to be an only dog
A crestie in Liverpool - Buddy
Any of those sound good? Since you said you were prepared to travel I thought I'd cast the net wide, but if you'd prefer something more local I can have another look.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m not really bothered what i have, i`m used to bull breeds, lost my bulldog the beginning of feb at nearly 10 years old.
i`m trying to be sensible and get something that will fit in that i can cope with - pointless getting a high energy dog that needs lots of walks cause i cant do it and doggie will go slowly round the bend.

cant have a terrier as a close family mamber has had a `face reconstruction` courtesy of one.
dont want staffie/collie because of how high energy they are, fabulous dogs though.
lurcher/greyhound + small furry things, cats and chickens = not good idea.

will have a look through the links you`ve posted, cheers for finding them

edit - eve the bulldog sounds the best bet, buddys no good with cats, and i`m not a crestie fan i`m afraid, i find them a bit too nervous and high strung..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m not really bothered what i have, i`m used to bull breeds, lost my bulldog the beginning of feb at nearly 10 years old.
> i`m trying to be sensible and get something that will fit in that i can cope with - pointless getting a high energy dog that needs lots of walks cause i cant do it and doggie will go slowly round the bend.
> 
> cant have a terrier as a close family mamber has had a `face reconstruction` courtesy of one.
> ...


 
I didnt know you had lost your bully(Emily?) Im so, so sorry

RIP beautiful girl


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m not really bothered what i have, i`m used to bull breeds, lost my bulldog the beginning of feb at nearly 10 years old.
> i`m trying to be sensible and get something that will fit in that i can cope with - pointless getting a high energy dog that needs lots of walks cause i cant do it and doggie will go slowly round the bend.
> 
> cant have a terrier as a close family mamber has had a `face reconstruction` courtesy of one.
> ...


Its also about knowing the right rescues : )
Every rescue has different policies.
And quite allot of the smaller ones have foster dogs all over the country.
Please try having a look at these
Home - Many Tears Animal Rescue
Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk (I foster for them)
Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk 
HW Animal Rescue - Rehoming of stray, abandoned and unwanted dogs
hula animal rescue

I know all of them personally and can vouch for them all.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

marthaMoo said:


> Its also about knowing the right rescues : )
> Every rescue has different policies.
> And quite allot of the smaller ones have foster dogs all over the country.
> Please try having a look at these
> ...


Many tears is a brilliant rescue :no1:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

turns out eve the bulldog has already been rehomed, even though her advert is still up.

all the other sites i`ve trawled through and its the same story - all need a zillion miles excercise a day, or they will only be homed to someone with an existing dog.


----------

